# metropolitan lounge chicago



## rosemary kay (Aug 12, 2009)

we are taking the SWC from chicago to albuquerque, in a sleeper, are we able to use the metropolitan lounge at union station


----------



## saxman (Aug 12, 2009)

rosemary kay said:


> we are taking the SWC from chicago to albuquerque, in a sleeper, are we able to use the metropolitan lounge at union station


Yes you can. When you find the big escalators, at the bottom, you'll find they lead to big glass doors. This is where Amtrak's gates are. Continue through those doors and straight ahead you'll find another set of glass doors which is the Metropolitan Lounge. Just show them your tickets when you enter and you can store your bags with a red cap.


----------



## yarrow (Aug 12, 2009)

i believe the lounge opens at 9 a.m. we typically arrive early, store our bags, maybe have a cup of juice or coffee and then explore downtown until an hour or so before train time. you board directly from the lounge


----------



## rogers55 (Aug 12, 2009)

I had always assumed that the Metro Lounge was open 24 hours a day.

We have been through Chicago numerous times via the LSL and SWC or EB and always spend some time in the lounge.

No one ever said anything about hours but then I never asked either.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 12, 2009)

rogers55 said:


> I had always assumed that the Metro Lounge was open 24 hours a day.We have been through Chicago numerous times via the LSL and SWC or EB and always spend some time in the lounge.
> 
> No one ever said anything about hours but then I never asked either.


It isn't open 24/7. It opens just before the first LD train of the day arrives and closes after the LSL boards everyone at night.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Aug 14, 2009)

rogers55 said:


> I had always assumed that the Metro Lounge was open 24 hours a day.We have been through Chicago numerous times via the LSL and SWC or EB and always spend some time in the lounge.
> 
> No one ever said anything about hours but then I never asked either.


The station itself is only open from 5 a.m. to 1 a.m., it's not a 24-hour operation.


----------



## Chatter163 (Aug 15, 2009)

saxman66 said:


> rosemary kay said:
> 
> 
> > we are taking the SWC from chicago to albuquerque, in a sleeper, are we able to use the metropolitan lounge at union station
> ...


Unless they've changed the entrance in the last few months...


----------



## rosemary kay (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## oldtimer (Aug 15, 2009)

Just for your information the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago Union Station opens at 8:00 am and closes after the Lake Shore Limited leaves.

This comes from an Amtrak employee that works in the lounge.


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 15, 2009)

Chatter163 said:


> saxman66 said:
> 
> 
> > rosemary kay said:
> ...


Which they haven't. Amtrak's lounge and gates are still in the same place, and all entrances to the station are in the same place they were before.


----------



## Konrad (Aug 15, 2009)

rmadisonwi said:


> Chatter163 said:
> 
> 
> > saxman66 said:
> ...


And who cares? US lounges are a great way to stow your luggage in transit but they do not provide first class services.

Go to http://www.qantas.com.au/travel/airlines/q...-club/global/en to see what true global travellers expect.

Seriously, you Americans are sooo satisfied with so little.

You get crap and you love it.


----------



## ThayerATM (Aug 15, 2009)

oldtimer2 said:


> Just for your information the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago Union Station opens at 8:00 am and closes after the Lake Shore Limited leaves.
> This comes from an Amtrak employee that works in the lounge.


This raises a few questions in my mind.

What happens when the California Zephyr (Train 6) finally gets to CHI at 1:00 AM, reeeally late? That happened on July 13, 2009.

The Metro Lounge is closed, as the LSL left at 9:00, as usual, and the whole station closed at midnight, as usual.

Are the PAX just on their own to figure out what to do in the middle of Chicago in the middle of the night?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 16, 2009)

ThayerATM said:


> oldtimer2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just for your information the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago Union Station opens at 8:00 am and closes after the Lake Shore Limited leaves.
> ...


No. Often if the train is that late, Amtrak customer service agents are boarded onto the train downline several hours away from Chicago. These agents deal with each connecting passenger, both to arrange new reservations to get them where there are going as well as to give them a hotel voucher, taxi voucher, and meal allowance. If for some reason it's not possible or practical to board agents downline, then agents are kept on duty in the customer service office at CUS and everyone is directed there to do the same.

And since the station is closed, they'll usually set up some baracades and some police presence to guide people out of the station through one open exit.

On occasion, they'll sometimes setup cots in one of the waiting rooms for those who can't get home.


----------



## RTOlson (Aug 16, 2009)

Konrad said:


> And who cares? US lounges are a great way to stow your luggage in transit but they do not provide first class services.
> Go to http://www.qantas.com.au/travel/airlines/q...-club/global/en to see what true global travellers expect.
> 
> Seriously, you Americans are sooo satisfied with so little.
> ...


Man, isn't that like comparing apples to walnuts? They're the same general concept, but they're catered to two different audiences for two different modes of transportation.


Amtrak is a rail service and Quantas is an airline. Wouldn't it be more fair to compare Amtrak with Aussie rail services and Quantas with U.S. airlines? There still might be differences, but I think it would be more relevant.

The mode of service and type of passengers contribute to different intended audiences. If security and customs encourages passengers to be at the airport about two hours ahead of time, I imagine there would be more passengers to utilize the lounges. For Amtrak, I doubt people would be at the lounge two hours ahead of departure.

Likewise for transfers, air travelers are usually stuck at the airport, train travelers can often leave and come back (and they often do).

That said, if a plane or train were late, it would probably be nice to be in an upscale lounge. Waiting around is still waiting around no matter how nice the room you're in.

Wildly different qualifying rules for Quantas Club membership and access make Amtrak lounge access rules look ridiculously simple.


I would also refute the claim that we "get crap" and love it. There are so many different threads on this board bemoaning the accommodations in the Amtrak first-class lounges (with the New Orleans Magnolia Room garnering special mention).

It's interesting that we're talking about services that the vast majority of travelers would never access (whether or not they were "true global travelers").

I've been traveling for 24 years. I've never been in an airline first-class lounge and I've only been in an Amtrak lounge once.

Portland's Metropolitan Lounge was decent enough while I waited to transfer from the Empire Builder to Coast Starlight. The room may have not been sleek and upscale, but it was appealing enough and had everything I could've hoped for (luggage storage, advanced check-in, Red Cap service, clean bathrooms, complimentary drinks, newspapers, magazines and TV, etc.).

In any case, I figure I spent about 15 minutes of my four-hour layover in the lounge. The rest of the time I was exploring downtown Portland with some navigational assistance from the lounge attendant.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

oh dear, i'm such a dumb blonde!!!! but this IS the first time we have travelled long distance on a train anywhere in the world!!! so am i right in saying, we can check out of our hotel about 11am, take our cases to the metrapolitan lounge, leave them there, wander around town and be back to catch the SWC, oh dear, i was thinking we would have to leave the cases at the hotel checkout and then go back, collect them, get a cab to the station!!!!! waste of time and money, am i right


----------



## Guest_J-1 3235_* (Aug 16, 2009)

Guest J-1 3235 said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > oh dear, i'm such a dumb blonde!!!! but this IS the first time we have travelled long distance on a train anywhere in the world!!! so am i right in saying, we can check out of our hotel about 11am, take our cases to the metrapolitan lounge, leave them there, wander around town and be back to catch the SWC, oh dear, i was thinking we would have to leave the cases at the hotel checkout and then go back, collect them, get a cab to the station!!!!! waste of time and money, am i right


Never posted as a guest before, obviously!

Yes, you may use the lounge at CHI. Store your bags with the attendant, and visit the city. Return in time for the SWC departure. Enjoy your trip!!

Mike


----------



## Chatter163 (Aug 16, 2009)

rmadisonwi said:


> Chatter163 said:
> 
> 
> > saxman66 said:
> ...


My quip was a nod to AlanB... :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Aug 16, 2009)

Guest said:


> oh dear, i'm such a dumb blonde!!!! but this IS the first time we have travelled long distance on a train anywhere in the world!!! so am i right in saying, we can check out of our hotel about 11am, take our cases to the metrapolitan lounge, leave them there, wander around town and be back to catch the SWC, oh dear, i was thinking we would have to leave the cases at the hotel checkout and then go back, collect them, get a cab to the station!!!!! waste of time and money, am i right


If you are traveling in a sleeper, then yes you can leave your bags in the lounge.

If you're traveling in coach, then you will not have access to the lounge. On the other hand, there are lockers in the station where you can store your bags for a fee.


----------



## MIT22 (Aug 16, 2009)

OK ?? Now show me something relevant like a sleeping car/first class rail lounge as used by true global "travellers" like you! Appreciation for different experiences, prospective and correct spelling must be optional in the global travel world, but the seats did look comfortable. :}

Mit22

for the



Konrad said:


> rmadisonwi said:
> 
> 
> > Chatter163 said:
> ...


----------



## jis (Aug 16, 2009)

Konrad said:


> And who cares? US lounges are a great way to stow your luggage in transit but they do not provide first class services.
> Go to http://www.qantas.com.au/travel/airlines/q...-club/global/en to see what true global travellers expect.
> 
> Seriously, you Americans are sooo satisfied with so little.
> ...


Well, clearly the OP who asked the question cares. If your interest is in Qantas lounges, clearly you have lost your way and landed in a wrong forum. But whatever..... . How are the Queensland Railway lounges these days? Or for that matter any railway lounges in Australia that are available to general long distance sleeper/first class rail passengers (as opposed to just available to exceedingly expensive luxury trains only)? Maybe they are pretty good. I have no idea. Was just wondering.


----------



## rosemary kay (Aug 16, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > oh dear, i'm such a dumb blonde!!!! but this IS the first time we have travelled long distance on a train anywhere in the world!!! so am i right in saying, we can check out of our hotel about 11am, take our cases to the metrapolitan lounge, leave them there, wander around town and be back to catch the SWC, oh dear, i was thinking we would have to leave the cases at the hotel checkout and then go back, collect them, get a cab to the station!!!!! waste of time and money, am i right
> ...


yes, we are travelling in a roomette


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 16, 2009)

jis said:


> Konrad said:
> 
> 
> > And who cares? US lounges are a great way to stow your luggage in transit but they do not provide first class services.
> ...


I have never been to Australia so have no idea re lounges there whether airport or trains/however I have been in all the lounges in the US and Canada,

both airport and train and with the exception of the Magnolia Room in NOL and the crowding in CHI @ times IMHO the lounges are comfortable/suit their

purpose and the pax seem generally satified!(BTW,the best first class airport lounge I was ever in was the one in SFO whenCP Air had true "First Class Service")In the case of airports of course the lounges seem like heaven compared to the cattlecar conditons @ the gates but come @ a dear price if one is not fortunate enough to travel @ business expense!Id just as soon see Amtrak put their $$ and effort into fixing up the trains and improving the service/routes as opposed to creating luxury lounges that are only used for a short period of time as opposed to the trains themselves!Of course one reason we are a re great country(could be better,were working on it!  is that everyone is entitled to their opinion,even visitors,so thamks for your opinion

but truely we DONT generally settle for "crap" in this country except occcasionally in Amshaks and politicians!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Konrad (Aug 18, 2009)

RTOlson said:


> Konrad said:
> 
> 
> > And who cares? US lounges are a great way to stow your luggage in transit but they do not provide first class services.
> ...


Qantas Club is not first class - it's a members lounge. And it's a damned site cheaper per annum than anything the US airlines offer. Travel first class on Qantas and you get a totally different experience to anything available anywhere (and one day I might experience it).

On the other hand I was on a transcontinental service that crashed a few years ago (and people died) and I was treated like a lord until I completed my journey. Of course, I was in the Great Southern Land when it happened.

Americans just don't get it.

Just keep on tipping and hoping.

My next transcontinental journey will involve me getting back on QF107 at LAX after it has been refuelled. And I'll save thousands of dollars over my usual Amtrak bedroom fare and additional costs.

And I'll probably arrive ON TIME!


----------



## Konrad (Aug 18, 2009)

Konrad said:


> RTOlson said:
> 
> 
> > Konrad said:
> ...


Oh, and by the way, I'm posting this from Seattle and you can be sure that I didn't use the Coast Starlight to get here and neither shall I be taking it south. I need to connect with my flights and Amtrak just can't do it, no matter how flexible I organize my schedule. And believe me, I've tried and unfortunately Amtrak hasn't.

Dollars lost to Amtrak and foreign currency lost to your limping economy.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 18, 2009)

Konrad said:


> Konrad said:
> 
> 
> > RTOlson said:
> ...


What do want, a cookie? Don't let the door hit you on your way out.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 18, 2009)

I traveled holiday class on the Indian pacific line. The fc was very expensive. Holiday class was several steps below Amtrak. The food offerings and quality were inferior. There was basically one choice for each meal each day. There was little variance. Always eggs. They were overcooked too. No pancakes or french toast. That was one train I was actually glad to get off of. The meals ont the high speed trains were nasty. 12 hours on the sydney Brisbane run without decent food. Plus we had to get off and ride a bus for the last hour northbound. Southbound you can ride the train the whole way. I like trains, and am patient. Now this was a truly crappy product. So don't talk about is Americans until you get your country straightened out. Intact you can go book your quantad flight now and check out that fancy lounge


----------



## Konrad (Aug 18, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> I traveled holiday class on the Indian pacific line. The fc was very expensive. Holiday class was several steps below Amtrak. The food offerings and quality were inferior. There was basically one choice for each meal each day. There was little variance. Always eggs. They were overcooked too. No pancakes or french toast. That was one train I was actually glad to get off of. The meals ont the high speed trains were nasty. 12 hours on the sydney Brisbane run without decent food. Plus we had to get off and ride a bus for the last hour northbound. Southbound you can ride the train the whole way. I like trains, and am patient. Now this was a truly crappy product. So don't talk about is Americans until you get your country straightened out. Intact you can go book your quantad flight now and check out that fancy lounge


Ya gets what you pays for - 1st class on Amtrak can't begin to get near 1st class on GSR. And if you take the wrong train to Brisbane don't complain - the bus connection is for the daylight service, the overnight goes right through.

And the NSW XPT serves far better food than Amtrak, just a matter of taste.

A burger is not fine dining, nor is fried bread with icing sugar and 'breakfast syrup' (aka french toast). Amtrak food is bland, fattening and extremely unhealthy.

Maybe when your government takes responsibility for the nation's health the national rail passenger service will have to take an interest in the health of its passengers.


----------



## RTOlson (Aug 18, 2009)

Konrad said:


> Oh, and by the way, I'm posting this from Seattle and you can be sure that I didn't use the Coast Starlight to get here and neither shall I be taking it south. I need to connect with my flights and Amtrak just can't do it, no matter how flexible I organize my schedule. And believe me, I've tried and unfortunately Amtrak hasn't.
> Dollars lost to Amtrak and foreign currency lost to your limping economy.


Thank you for your opinion. Considering all the crud that Amtrak has apparently put you through, I think it's thoughtful that you would at least consider traveling on it again. I would hope for more convenient routing in the future.

I am confused about the point about how you not taking an Amtrak trip means "foreign currency lost to your limping economy."

You still came to the United States, presumably spending money of some sort. Even if it isn't on Amtrak and it's less than what you might have spent, the money that you spent will presumably stay here.

Regardless of the money, I hope that you have a terrific trip.


----------



## Konrad (Aug 18, 2009)

RTOlson said:


> Konrad said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and by the way, I'm posting this from Seattle and you can be sure that I didn't use the Coast Starlight to get here and neither shall I be taking it south. I need to connect with my flights and Amtrak just can't do it, no matter how flexible I organize my schedule. And believe me, I've tried and unfortunately Amtrak hasn't.
> ...


$AU240 return on Alaskan is a damned sight cheaper than a return bedroom on the Coast Starlight. You do the sums.

And I have already booked a return trip from home to NYC early next year, $AU381 return using loyalty points. Doubt if I could travel LAX to NYP in coach for that money. And I can't get AGR points to soften an Amtrak fare.

I'd prefer to take the train but it just isn't worth it, no matter how you look at it. Anyway, I've seen the scenery often enough for it to have lost much of its attraction.


----------



## whistler (Aug 18, 2009)

Konrad said:


> RTOlson said:
> 
> 
> > Konrad said:
> ...



Well you are pricing Alaskan air coach, even first class coach, versus a bedroom for two nights and 10 meals. Coach v. Alaskan first class is just about the same $200 Alaskan v. $196 Amtrak(Sea to LAX). $386USD for a March NYP-LAX-NYP coach trip versus $287USD(converted from AUD) $100 or less, depending on discounts used.

What it boils down to is time.


----------



## Konrad (Aug 18, 2009)

whistler said:


> Konrad said:
> 
> 
> > RTOlson said:
> ...


2 hours in coach by air is bearable after 14 hours crossing the Pacific. 36 hours in coach (if you're lucky) on Amtrak is just not an option (even if Qantas enabled a same day connection). Coach airfares are expedient and I hate using them. Coach on Amtrak is for the converted or poverty stricken over that distance and time. Count yourselves lucky that I won't/can't take coach for 36 hours after taking two flights to get to the US (or feel very sorry for anybody in my immediate vicinity).

And meals? I never eat burgers, have never reheated a steak and powdered eggs disappeared from most of the western world shortly after WWII. 10 Amtrak meals is a sentence.

It's not about time for me - it's bang for the buck. And until Amtrak treats its premium passengers to something like a semblance of premium service I'll be viewing the USA from 35,000 feet and saving money into the bargain.

I just wish this forum would stop being a fan site and started to become a lobby for improvements in standards.

As I observe it it's "America, the land of the sheep" - you just meekly do what you're told, at stations, airports, sea ports, wherever. For a country borne out of revolution you sure don't revolt anymore.

Oh dear, I suppose the NSA is going to screen this and give me a hard time at LAX next week. NSA -KGB, whatever....

Why do you people put up with such incredibly low standards of service? And tip for the privilege!


----------



## whistler (Aug 18, 2009)

Konrad said:


> As I observe it it's "America, the land of the sheep" -



Well seeing as you are the one bleating either your as Australlian as Mel Gibson or a goat!

If you don't like Amtrak don't ride it.


----------



## Konrad (Aug 18, 2009)

whistler said:


> Konrad said:
> 
> 
> > As I observe it it's "America, the land of the sheep" -
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I enjoy my trips to America - it's just the reality between the 'land of the free' and the reality that totally perplexes.

I like to wander onto a platform and find my carriage. I like the idea of a reserved seat at the time of booking.

I don't like taking my shoes off to pass airport security. I don't like having 'explosive residue' testing in Australia just to satisfy Homeland Security (since when did US law penetrate our borders - would you like it Australian law extended into the US?).

You're such a compliant nation that it just seems to be such a paradox.

And Australia has been bombed, blitzed and suffered far more damage than the US will ever experience over the last 6 decades. BUT WE JUST GET OVER IT.

And hate to have to tell you this but there are better places in the world to live than the USA (just don't tell anyone - it's a secret the rest of the world likes to keep from you).

But I'll keep coming, enduring the indignities and the affronts just to enjoy the aspects of the US that I do enjoy.

But it's a near run race, Europe has a lot to offer, too. I go there just as often as I go to the US.

So now insult me, anything but look at what's wrong with the USA, or question your own society (ain't that where the revolution began?)


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 18, 2009)

whistler said:


> Konrad said:
> 
> 
> > As I observe it it's "America, the land of the sheep" -
> ...


Konrad, am I correct in understanding that you're writing this while you're *actually* on vacation in the U.S.? It seems to me, at least, an odd way to spend one's travel time. Me, I like sightseeing, or perhaps trying a local restaurant, even riding a trolleybus (as I recall, they have quite a nice network of them in Seattle), rather than posting to the Internet while I am traveling.

This strikes me as unusual since I recall you've already been quite systematic in listing what you dislike about Amtrak.

Takes all kinds, I guess.

Please, carry on, though. You do it very well.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 18, 2009)

i supposed in Austria that your not told which train car to go to or which track to board and your not escorted out to your train. is it some one big free for all when the say all aboard you all run at once to the train.


----------



## Upstate (Aug 18, 2009)

Konrad said:


> And meals? I never eat burgers, have never reheated a steak and powdered eggs disappeared from most of the western world shortly after WWII. 10 Amtrak meals is a sentence.


The worst part is that it is not even a steak. Its f*$%@#$ pot roast! If I wanted reheated pot roast I would go to my mothers refrigerator and throw it in the microwave. I got more inspiring food when I was in the army.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 18, 2009)

if you want gourmet meals then write to congress and tell them to increase Amtrak's budget for food so they can cook the food for real like on the auto train. you people come to this country and think your so much better then us. really do your trains have real food. do they have a real chef that's cooks t-bone steak or rack of lamb etc.


----------



## Konrad (Aug 18, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> whistler said:
> 
> 
> > Konrad said:
> ...


Actually, it's well after sunset in Seattle and I've been out all day so I'm enjoying a meal in my apartment. Far more practical than restaurant meals, and NO TIPS.

Oh, and I love Seattle's trolleys and ferries. Believe me, I get around.

And Seattle is lovely - three visits now and I'll be back again. But might make a trip north into the British Commonwealth later in the week just to re-establish my equilibrium :lol: .


----------



## JayPea (Aug 18, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> if you want gourmet meals then write to congress and tell them to increase Amtrak's budget for food so they can cook the food for real like on the auto train. you people come to this country and think your so much better then us. really do your trains have real food. do they have a real chief thats cooks t-bone stakes or rack of lamb etc.



Therein, I believe, lies a lot of the problem. I think Amtrak would do better in more areas if they had more money to do so. And as for the arguments for and against the USA, I will refrain from them since my total international experience adds up to probably little more than a week, all of that in Canada. I have no basis for comparison.


----------



## Konrad (Aug 18, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> if you want gourmet meals then write to congress and tell them to increase Amtrak's budget for food so they can cook the food for real like on the auto train. you people come to this country and think your so much better then us. really do your trains have real food. do they have a real chief thats cooks t-bone stakes or rack of lamb etc.


Well, Of course, I can't write to congress. On the other hand 1st class meals on our transcontinental services are outstanding.

I've even had a meal on an Hungarian diner attached to a train from Germany to Austria that made Amtrak food look like p*k*. The Hungarian 'champagne' left a lot to be desired, however.

And, although yet to experience it, the 1st class menu on 'The Canadian' will eventually lure me on board.

And , excuse me, but I think I try to spend more time checking my spelling and grammar.


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 18, 2009)

What, may I ask, does any of this have to do with the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 18, 2009)

Konrad said:


> And meals? I never eat burgers, have never reheated a steak and powdered eggs disappeared from most of the western world shortly after WWII. 10 Amtrak meals is a sentence.


While it may have happened in the past, Amtrak does not use powdered eggs on it's trains today.



Konrad said:


> I just wish this forum would stop being a fan site and started to become a lobby for improvements in standards.


This forum was started for neither of those purposes. This forum's primary purpose is to give first time riders, as well as those who have taken Amtrak but not fully explored its many routes, to come and ask questions and learn about things. The fact that many railfans hang out here is both welcome and useful towards that primary purpose, educating people about all things Amtrak.

Lobbying is not one of our purposes for existance, even though we do have many threads that talk about how things might be improved and even my analysis of SDS, which I understand actually did land on the desk of a certain US Congressman. But lobbying is not why this forum exists and I think it highly unlikely that we would ever consider going down that path.

Anthony's intent when he crafted the first pages of the now largely gone static site as a young teenager was to inform people about what to expect when riding Amtrak. And that has remained our primary purpose ever since.


----------



## Konrad (Aug 18, 2009)

rmadisonwi said:


> What, may I ask, does any of this have to do with the Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago?


Good question, I just reply to the responses as they come in.

Probably went off topic when I said the Metropolitan Lounges weren't really that good.

Lot of thin skins out there... :huh:


----------



## ThayerATM (Aug 18, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Konrad said:
> 
> 
> > And meals? I never eat burgers, have never reheated a steak and powdered eggs disappeared from most of the western world shortly after WWII. 10 Amtrak meals is a sentence.
> ...


And another thing that I'd like to point out.

This particular topic started out about the Metropolitan Lounge in CHI. How did it ever come to the point of bashing Americans for being a land of sheep, which appears to have little bearing on the original topic.

I think this forum is great, but I sometimes get lost as to the topic being discussed.

STAY ON THE TOPIC.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 19, 2009)

ThayerATM said:


> STAY ON THE TOPIC.


We never have done that around here. :lol:

And while I'll occasionally split up a topic like I did with the old trains/PPC, that is a rarity. We generally just let things go where they will. It's been working for us for almost 10 years now.


----------



## colrip7 (Aug 19, 2009)

saxman66 said:


> rosemary kay said:
> 
> 
> > we are taking the SWC from chicago to albuquerque, in a sleeper, are we able to use the metropolitan lounge at union station
> ...


To get back on Subject - we will be coming in to Chicago on the EB, and leaving later that night on the LSL. This will be our first Amtrak trip, our first time in Chicago, and there are a whole lot of other firsts happening as well. We have Roomette reserved for both legs of the trip, and assuming we arrive on time or nearly so, we will have a couple of hours to kill. We would like to leave some luggage in the Metro lounge, which I have read is possible. We would then like to se a few of the sites - Willis/Sears Tower, and the Pizza place just down the road.

I am a little confused about the station, and how we find our way around. Is it pretty obvious, or do I need directions? Are we arriving in the "basement" and have to go up one or two escalators to get to the Metro Lounge?. Is the Metro Lounge on the ground/street floor?

Thanks for any help. I can usually figure things out, but a little help doesn't hurt.

Thanks


----------



## AlanB (Aug 19, 2009)

Coltrip,

The Metropolitan lounge is on the arrival level. You will not need to go upstairs to find the lounge. Since you're arriving on the Empire Builder, you'll most likely enter the terminal via the north side gates. You'll turn right as you walk through the door from the track and make the first left that you can make. Go through those doors and walk down a long hall. When that hall opens up, you'll see the Amtrak ticket windows ahead and slightly to your right. To you left is another set of doors that you want to pass through.

Walk basically straight ahead with a very slight swing to your left and you'll see two tinted glass sliding doors that say Metropolitan lounge. Just head in there and show your sleeping car tickets for the Lake Shore to gain entry.

To head to the sights that you've mentioned, after leaving the lounge, walk back towards the Amtrak ticket windows. Before you reach them, turn left down the long hall, and then make an immediate left onto an escalator that goes up one level. This is the food court level. Turn right and walk till you see another set of escalators to your left. Head up those escalators to reach Jackson Avenue. A walk down Jackson will take you to both Giordanos and the Sear's Tower.

Upon your return you'll come back down the escalator from the street and basically walk as straight as you can walk to reach another escalator down to track level. Make a 180 turn as you come off the escalator. You're now walking past the South Gates. Make the first left you can make down the opposite long hall from the north gate. Turn right to head back into the Amtrak waiting areas and the lounge.


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 19, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> i supposed in Austria that your not told which train car to go to or which track to board and your not escorted out to your train. is it some one big free for all when the say all aboard you all run at once to the train.


Shocking as it seems, in Austria (or maybe Australia, which is where Konrad comes from) there is no need to be herded about, you get to the station, you walk onto the platform, the train arrives and you get on it. If you have a reserved seat or sleeper then there is a guide on the platform to where each car is in the train consist will stop.

All very easy and no herding about.


----------



## Neil_M (Aug 19, 2009)

AlanB said:


> This forum was started for neither of those purposes. This forum's primary purpose is to give first time riders, as well as those who have taken Amtrak but not fully explored its many routes, to come and ask questions and learn about things. The fact that many railfans hang out here is both welcome and useful towards that primary purpose, educating people about all things Amtrak.


Before I made my first trip on Amtrak, I stumbled on this site and found out a lot of useful information.

The 2 main things I picked up was that time keeping was a bit lax and the food wasn't all that great.

So would I be daft enough to book a flight back to London the same afternoon I arrive on the CZ? Not really. Sometime trains run late, even Australian ones, shock horror. (a friend of mine did the Ghan a few months ago, and a derailment meant buses and lots of delay....) Yes, it would be great if Amtrak ran to Swiss levels of perfection, but it doesn't and while it shares with freight railroads it never ever will, and that's just life. Don't like it? Tough.

The food is poor to average, could it be better? Yes. Was it better than I expected? Just about.

Lots of things could be better, but you have the choice of using Amtrak or not. Moaning on here won't help much, you just have to accept it for what it is. Despite all the bad points, you have to look at the whole, and I have enjoyed all the Amtrak trips I have made, talked to some interesting people and met some great Amtrak staff who do a great job under the circumstances.


----------



## jmbgeg (Aug 19, 2009)

AlanB said:


> ThayerATM said:
> 
> 
> > STAY ON THE TOPIC.
> ...


And as the poster who went off topic about old trains and diverted the discussion to whether it is viable to add parlour cars like the PPC to the EB and other long distance trained, I commended Alan for his wisdom in splitting the PPC discussion off to a new thread.


----------



## ruudkeulers (Aug 19, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > This forum was started for neither of those purposes. This forum's primary purpose is to give first time riders, as well as those who have taken Amtrak but not fully explored its many routes, to come and ask questions and learn about things. The fact that many railfans hang out here is both welcome and useful towards that primary purpose, educating people about all things Amtrak.
> ...



And thanks to lots of topics going way, way _off_ topic I learned a lot more about Amtrak and especially its travelers than just the delays and the quality of meals onboard. So somehow it feels I'm pretty well prepared for my first acquaintance with all these imperfections in a little over a month's time. Besides: I don't believe delays and meals can get any worse than on the average low-cost carrier. It's the trip that counts.

For the rest: Neil & Alan said it all!

Ruud


----------



## Bierboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Konrad said:


> ...Maybe when your government takes responsibility for the nation's health ....


Wow....big brother deciding what I should eat....what could be better.... :angry:


----------



## whistler (Aug 19, 2009)

Konrad said:


> So now insult me, anything but look at what's wrong with the USA, or question your own society (ain't that where the revolution began?)


No need for me to insult you. You are doing a exemplary job on your own.

You want a forum for discussing what is wrong with this country try http://www.democraticunderground.com or http://www.freerepublic.com.

You want to discuss the good, and there is a lot, the bad, and there is alot, and the painful of Amtrak. This is the forum.

Personally, I would love to see total grade seperation of railroad tracks and roads so that we minimize crossings along with full gates at any remaining crossings. High speed rail would be great if the problem of crossings was fixed and there was room for additional tracks.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Aug 19, 2009)

How about a forum for discussing what is RIGHT with this country? Oh, it's right here, isn't it?! I love being about to read the thoughts, ideas, and ramblings of people from all walks of life and all political leanings.

Regarding Chicago lounge - I'm no expert, since I've only been in it once, but I really enjoyed it. We were warmly greeted, our bags cared for by the friendly redcap, helped ourselves to snacks and soft drinks, used the clean bathrooms, and relaxed in comfortable chairs. I'm sure it's not a posh as a Qantas lounge, but we were quite satisfied. Admittedly, it got pretty crowded as it got closer to departure time for the westbound California Zephyr, but it was no biggy. Announcements were clear and understandable over the PA system. When it was time to board, we were escorted, not herded, to our assigned cars and were on our way.

For me, it was a positive experience. But then, you usually find what you're looking for, right?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 19, 2009)

ruudkeulers said:


> Neil_M said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


I have to agree I think I learn more about Amtrak from when things veer off the original post. Since usually it veers off the original topic but still stays with in the realm of Amtrak or railroading. I think a lot is gained by this place not being one of those forums where posts are moved, deleted, and shuffled around. Unless of cross you cross a line, but even then things usually only get locked.


----------



## frj1983 (Aug 20, 2009)

Konrad,

I've been following this thread for awhile now and I'm puzzled by your vitriol towards us. For someone who has challenged us to "GET OVER" 9/11, why is it that you can't "GET OVER" previous bad experiences with Amtrak????? Surely,bad experiences on Amtrak don't even come close to 9/11, and some of the historical things that have happened in Australia, do they??

So if you don't want to ride Amtrak anymore because of bad experiences, DON"T...which you obviously have chosen to do. You've shared your reasons with us as to why...was there a reason to insult us all at the same time?? And since you've already told us why you choose not to, why continue to "beat the dead horse??"

Many of us here write, and attempt to speak with our congressional reps, it's all we can do to foster change in a tiny part of America called Amtrak. Lack of funding, lack of leadership and lack of vision over the years have resulted in the current product...it's all we have, but we always hope it will get better.

Lastly, Amtrak hasn't called it's Sleeper Service first class or premium in years, and if one visits enough web forums or blogs, one finds the naysayers seem to dominate, leading to what a previous poster said: "you find what you look for!"


----------



## rosemary kay (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks to everone for your replies, sorry it opened an huge tin of worms!!! however, there is one other question i have forgotten to ask, we will be leaving our checked luggage in the Met longe while we go off for a few hours, now, i will also have a largeish tote bag that we will be taking to our roomette for overnight, if i leave that there as well, will we be able to get that back when we return to the Met lounge so we can have that with us, or will that have been whisked away with our large checked luggage when we leave it in the morning, thank's a million


----------



## whistler (Aug 21, 2009)

Trainmans daughter said:


> Regarding Chicago lounge - I'm no expert, since I've only been in it once, but I really enjoyed it. We were warmly greeted, our bags cared for by the friendly redcap, helped ourselves to snacks and soft drinks, used the clean bathrooms, and relaxed in comfortable chairs.


The Chicago lounge was nice, last time I was there 5 years ago, but it had just opened and had the new paint smell(figuratively). Compared to the lounge in the Montreal station for sleeper passengers or the one in Portland Ore. they are just about the same. Okay, Portland Ore. lounge looks out onto the track so it is alot better that way.


----------



## colrip7 (Aug 21, 2009)

whistler said:


> Trainmans daughter said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding Chicago lounge - I'm no expert, since I've only been in it once, but I really enjoyed it. We were warmly greeted, our bags cared for by the friendly redcap, helped ourselves to snacks and soft drinks, used the clean bathrooms, and relaxed in comfortable chairs.
> ...


We will be leaving from the Portland Oregon station, going to Chicago. I will have the opportunity to see both. I have been in the Portland station before, but just for dinner or a quick hop to Seattle.

thanks for the info on CUS.


----------



## fizzball (Aug 21, 2009)

rosemary kay said:


> thanks to everone for your replies, sorry it opened an huge tin of worms!!! however, there is one other question i have forgotten to ask, we will be leaving our checked luggage in the Met longe while we go off for a few hours, now, i will also have a largeish tote bag that we will be taking to our roomette for overnight, if i leave that there as well, will we be able to get that back when we return to the Met lounge so we can have that with us, or will that have been whisked away with our large checked luggage when we leave it in the morning, thank's a million


Pretty sure this was addressed even if you didn't ask, but I can see where it might have been lost in the shuffle. Yes, you can temporarily check carryons at CUS's Met Lounge. It's one of the few, if not the only, Met Lounge with this service.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 21, 2009)

fizzball said:


> rosemary kay said:
> 
> 
> > thanks to everone for your replies, sorry it opened an huge tin of worms!!! however, there is one other question i have forgotten to ask, we will be leaving our checked luggage in the Met longe while we go off for a few hours, now, i will also have a largeish tote bag that we will be taking to our roomette for overnight, if i leave that there as well, will we be able to get that back when we return to the Met lounge so we can have that with us, or will that have been whisked away with our large checked luggage when we leave it in the morning, thank's a million
> ...


This raises a question since Ive never checked luggage in CUS(have used the baggage check for temp stuff in the lounge,our last trip we were too late on the EB to check luggage to NOL),can a pax check baggage in the Metro Lounge or does it have to go to the regular baggage check in the station where everyone checks their bags?

I ask because OP said "..or whisked away with our large checked luggage when we leave it in the morning.."???


----------



## AlanB (Aug 21, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> fizzball said:
> 
> 
> > rosemary kay said:
> ...


Jim, I agree with you that there seems to be some confusion here. So let me try to make things clear Rosemary. If you want to check bags to go into the baggage car and then be returned to you upon arrival at your destination, you must do that at the checked baggage area to the right of the Amtrak ticket windows.

Any bags that you "check" with the red cap inside the Metropolitan lounge are day check only. If you don't pick them up before boarding, they will not be accompanying you on your trip. They will remain in Chicago and you will need to jump through hoops to get them back. This type of bag would include your tote and perhaps a small suitcase that contains a change of cloths and toiletries. You are also permitted to carryon your other bags, assuming that they meet the size dimensions, but you don't have to if you don't want to.

So bottom line is, bags that you'll need while onboard the train get left with the red cap in the Met Lounge and must be picked up before boarding. Bags that you won't need access to during your trip and don't want to carry onto the train, must be checked with the baggage department by the Amtrak ticket windows.


----------



## rosemary kay (Aug 21, 2009)

fizzball said:


> rosemary kay said:
> 
> 
> > thanks to everone for your replies, sorry it opened an huge tin of worms!!! however, there is one other question i have forgotten to ask, we will be leaving our checked luggage in the Met longe while we go off for a few hours, now, i will also have a largeish tote bag that we will be taking to our roomette for overnight, if i leave that there as well, will we be able to get that back when we return to the Met lounge so we can have that with us, or will that have been whisked away with our large checked luggage when we leave it in the morning, thank's a million
> ...


thank's so much, fizzball, i'll go away and leave you all alone now, so, thank's everyone!!


----------



## rosemary kay (Aug 21, 2009)

AlanB said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > fizzball said:
> ...


oh, goog job you told me this, so can we check our big baggage into the baggage departmen first thing in the morning then, t


----------



## oldtimer (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes, your large luggage that you want to travel in the baggage car and not take into your room can be checked at the west end of the Amtrak ticket counter on the morning of your departure. Your carry on bags can be day checked in the Metropolitan Lounge. Just remember that the Metropolitan Lounge does not open until 8 am normally.

Enjoy your trip


----------



## rosemary (Aug 22, 2009)

can't thank you all enough


----------



## PaulM (Aug 23, 2009)

amtrakwolverine said:


> i supposed in Austria that your not told which train car to go to or which track to board and your not escorted out to your train. is it some one big free for all when the say all aboard you all run at once to the train.


There are no kangaroos in Austria.


----------



## CYNTHI NORTH (Mar 25, 2011)

CAN I USE THE METROPOLITAN LOUNGE IN CHICAGO IF I TRAVEL BUSINESS CLASS? OR DOES IT ONLY ACCEPT SLEEPER CAR PASSENGERS?


----------



## RRrich (Mar 25, 2011)

Only Sleeper Passengers, So Sorry :mellow:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 25, 2011)

Unless you're select plus and have a coupon to get in.


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe that Amtrak "select status" passengers are also permitted in the first class lounges. To achieve select status you must purchase $5.000 in Amtrak tickets yearly which is more than most travelers spend. I would say that these "select status" passengers are few and far between. You can also use AGR points to get admission tickets but I consider this a waste of AGR points in our case. We hardly ever travel LD without a sleeper.


----------



## alanh (Mar 25, 2011)

You can use the lounges if:


You are arriving or departing on a same-day sleeper ticket.

You are arriving or departing on a same-day first class Acela ticket.

You're a Guest Rewards member with Select Plus status.

You have a day pass (from AGR points).

You have a membership in Continental Airline's Presidents Club.

You are arriving or departing on a same-day Continental Business First flight.

You have a private car that's being pulled by an Amtrak train.



Unlike the airline clubs, Amtrak doesn't seem to offer paid memberships or day passes.


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 25, 2011)

dlagrua said:


> I believe that Amtrak "select status" passengers are also permitted in the first class lounges. To achieve select status you *must purchase $5.000* in Amtrak tickets yearly which is more than most travelers spend. I would say that these "select status" passengers are few and far between. You can also use AGR points to get admission tickets but I consider this a waste of AGR points in our case. We hardly ever travel LD without a sleeper.


Not true. $2500 maybe but it can been done for less with a little planing and access to some corridor trains. 

_It would be boring as hell but I could get 5000 rail points with 25 round-trips between GAC & SJC at $13.50 a pop for a grand total of $337.50._


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 25, 2011)

alanh said:


> ...Unlike the airline clubs, Amtrak doesn't seem to offer paid memberships or day passes.


In essence they do offer a annual paid option by permitting Continental President's Club members unlimited access to all clubs. Of course, whether it is worth buying an annual CO PC membership for $475 just to enter the Amtrak clubs is questionable.


----------

